# Icône dans barre d'onglets Safari ?



## bertol65 (12 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
Est il possible d'avoir la petite icône ( celle qui apparaît devant le http dans la barre d'adresses ) d'un site dans la barre de signets de Safari plutôt que de mettre du texte ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2008)

va voir la rep dans le doublon
( et oui y a doublon, ce qui n'est pas malin)


----------



## bertol65 (12 Avril 2008)

La réponse qu'on m'a faite n'en est pas une. Et je n'ai qu'un seul avis.


----------



## Zyrol (12 Avril 2008)

Tu parles de ça ? : 







dans le petit menu déroulant ?

ça se fait tout seul...


----------



## oohTONY (12 Avril 2008)

Je crois qu'il veut juste une icône sans texte et même choisir l'icône lui même :rateau:


----------



## Zyrol (12 Avril 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Je crois qu'il veut juste une icône sans texte et même choisir l'icône lui même :rateau:



Les icones sont les favicon du site. C'est le concepteur du site qui place l'icone.


va falloir qui repasse pour nous expliquer...  

youhou ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> La réponse qu'on m'a faite n'en est pas une. Et je n'ai qu'un seul avis.


faux
Alors je répète 
fais une recherche de bidouilleries avec en recherche le mot favicon

c'est super les doublons ca dénote un respect des usages...
ca éparpille les lectures , et tu forces à  répèter les réponses....
 
( enfin... jusqu'à fermeture d'un des 2)

edite
et en passant 
l'option " que favicon" tu vas etre très mal avec tous les sites qui n'en mettent pas
( et y en a beaucoup)


----------



## giga64 (12 Avril 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Est il possible d'avoir la petite icône ( celle qui apparaît devant le http dans la barre d'adresses ) d'un site dans la barre de signets de Safari plutôt que de mettre du texte ?
> Merci



Laissons de côté la confusion entre la barre d'onglets (titre du sujet) et la barre de signets (contenu du message) 

Non, pour les items qui apparaissent dans la barre de signets - que ce soit des dossiers ou des pages web - tu ne peux renseigner que du texte...

@+ 


Rq : +1 pour les doublons :hein:


----------



## bertol65 (12 Avril 2008)

Ok. Supprimez la discussion dans le forum applications.
N'ayant qu'une réponse je me suis dit qu'il valait mieux aller dans le forum customisation.
Sinon c'est bien ça, je cherche à mettre des favicon dans la barre de signets.
Je ne risquais pas d'effectuer ma recherche pour des favicons, vu que je ne connaissais pas le terme !
Merci quand même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2008)

seul moyen: créer des dossiers, mais ils n'apparaitront que dans le menu déroulant.


----------



## filinthe (21 Octobre 2014)

https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/27708/glims


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2014)

filinthe a dit:


> https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/27708/glims


pas compatible yosemite


----------

